# wine tasting experience



## AuntieSandra (Nov 28, 2008)

_Uncle Norm has this as a present and we are looking to go to 
•Suffolk - Framlingham or

Cambridgeshire - Linton

Has anybody visited these?
What are they like?
Is there somewhere near to park our Coral fo the night?
:wink: :wink:_


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Listen here... that's my wife who posted about my birthday present. Surely someone can give her an answer. Don't be frightened of her. She's a pussy cat really! 

And we still need info on this wine/beer tasting adventure in Norfolk or Cambridgeshire. Any help anyone?  

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

I did not know either was well known for it,s wine producing capabilities are you sure your not being done ?


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

geordie01 said:


> I did not know either was well known for it,s wine producing capabilities are you sure your not being done ?


Not being done!! It's a gift our son and DIL bought for my birthday, from WH Smith. It looks interesting. We just need to build the visit into a week away in Our Coral. Any excuse suits a villain!! :roll:


----------



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

Hi,
The caravan Club sit at Cherry Hinton is about a twenty minute drive to Linton, & it's open all year. Cambridge is good to look about if you've never been. Framlingham is a nice town, got it's own castle, & I think there's a cl just out of town. If you're into a drop of ale, a half hour drive over to Bungay & a visit to the St. Peters Brewery is a must!!
Hope this is of help,

Cheers,

CREAKY


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

CREAKY said:


> Hi,
> The caravan Club sit at Cherry Hinton is about a twenty minute drive to Linton, & it's open all year. Cambridge is good to look about if you've never been. Framlingham is a nice town, got it's own castle, & I think there's a cl just out of town. If you're into a drop of ale, a half hour drive over to Bungay & a visit to the St. Peters Brewery is a must!!
> Hope this is of help,
> 
> ...


I can recommend a wine-tasting experience, opens your eyes (and taste buds). 

Don't know any in the areas Auntie Sandra posted but can definitely also recommend the St. Peter's Brewery. Best not to drive back though if you wish to sample a good selection.


----------



## cbrookson (Jul 19, 2010)

Is that Shawsgate vineyard in Suffolk? Access and parking is ok if it is not too full.

There are a few nearby CL CS sites nearby. We have a couple near us in Stonham Aspal.

Lots of booze related sites nearby, try Southwold pier and visit also the Adnams brewery on the way.....


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

And if you want a double dose of wine tasting in Cambridgeshire, Chilford Vineyard isn't too far from Linton either.

Steve


----------



## BlondiS (Apr 19, 2010)

We visited Shawsgate Suffolk earlier this year. Parking no problem, they shunt cars over to an adjoining field if they are very busy. Interesting to see the methods of training the grapes, and of course the tasting session. Personally, we find English wines lack body and are over rated, but they will discuss with you the difficulties of trying to produce grapes in this country every year, which of course also makes them over-priced.


----------

